# Next Essex Meet - UPDATED 1ST SEPTEMBER



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

Sorry I have been so weak on this front; Been busy at work and spare time has been hard to come by.......

Anyway, time to get another Essex meet organised as Summer won't last much longer, I fear. Moley & Bunny were going to suggest a venue; Not sure how they are getting on so if you're reading this guys - Where do you suggest this time?

The Dog & Gun was fine with me, but obviously group has to agree. Date for this should probably be late August now/Early September, especially with Kneesworth on 18th, so I'm going to throw the following out there:

Saturday 28th August
Saturday 4th September

About 12.30pm. Spot of lunch, some chat, mutual TT admiration in the car park and then home about 3.30/4.00pm

Who's up for it then?

PS. Please don't put your name on the list unless you plan to turn up - We had a lot of last minute "drop outs" last time and it makes planning for lunch a bit difficult. Cheers.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Matthew said:


> Moley & Bunny were going to suggest a venue; Not sure how they are getting on so if you're reading this guys - Where do you suggest this time?


Yes, I think we said we'd think of one, although I think Paul & Katie mentioned something about a venue near them. We'll get our thinking caps on anyway :roll:

Aaaarhhh, just looked at the calendar and Bunny's working both Saturdays - any chance of a Sunday perhaps?

Moley


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

moley said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Moley & Bunny were going to suggest a venue; Not sure how they are getting on so if you're reading this guys - Where do you suggest this time?
> ...


Sunday would be fine for me. If everyone else is up for it we could change. Anyone else have a problem with it?

If the venue is a sticking point we could always do the Dog & Gun again; I thought it was good, food was nice and the car park was a good size too. Works for me.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Okay, I've been doing a bit of surfing for Essex pubs. Here's a few suggestions:

1. The Green Dragon, Youngs End (Nr Great Leighs) http://www.pickapub.co.uk/greendragon.htm

2. The Kings Arms, Gosfield http://www.kingsheadgosfield.co.uk/

3. The Cricketers, Clavering (Jamie Olivers parents place) http://www.thecricketers.co.uk/

4. The Ash, Burton End (Stansted) http://www.theashpub.co.uk/

5. The John Barleycorn, Threshers Bush (Nr Harlow) http://www.thejohnbarleycorn.co.uk/index.htm

6. The Black Swan, Nazeing (Nr Harlow) http://www.theblackswannazeing.co.uk/index.htm

Most of the web sites have sample menus and maps.

Bunny and I have been to the first three but not the others.

Were okay for either Sunday 29th August or 5th September.

Any thoughts guys and gals?

Moley


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

BTT.

Any takers?

Moley


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

moley said:


> BTT.
> 
> Any takers?
> 
> Moley


Moley I think Matthew might have made people wary of posting possibly :? :wink: 

Norman



Matthew said:


> PS. Please don't put your name on the list unless you plan to turn up - We had a lot of last minute "drop outs" last time and it makes planning for lunch a bit difficult. Cheers.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

NormStrm said:


> moley said:
> 
> 
> > BTT.
> ...


Yeah...we are all scared of him now. :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

So where is the meet likely to be and which date? If I am not working and the 'trek' isn't too far I would like to come along again (only so I can run away with Moley and Bunny's crown jewels  :wink: )


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm not bothered where. I need a time and place and we'll see the there. :wink:


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

For us it needs to be a Sunday (Bunnys working Saturdays at the mo) so the 29th August or 5th September would be good. Don't mind the venue either.

Moley

P.S. It should have been BTTT of course :roll:

P.P.S. Yes, Mathew's there to keep us all in check :wink:


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

Sorry haven't got back to this - It's been a tough few weeks at work and I have been (unexpectedly) out of the country a lot.

Didn't intend to put people off posting; Apologies. Just want to try andd get an accurate idea of how many to expect so that we can get things organised for lunch!  Of course, all are welcome and the more the merrier!

Obviously too late to get the 29th organised, but how about 5th? Thanks for all the suggestions. I don't want to decide for the everyone, but I guess that at some poitn a suggestion has to be made so how about the John barleycorn? Apparently it's good food there and I am happy to go and check it out for parking etc.

So, 5th September, John Barleycorn, 12.30 - Who's up for it?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Is the 5th a little close to Southend #3?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Could combine the two as Sarfend is in Essex.


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

clived said:


> Is the 5th a little close to Southend #3?


Bah! Didn't think of that.........Thanks for the heads up Clive. I guess it is, but am I correct in thinking that the Southed thing is more of a cruise? The Essex meet, as it stands so far (there having only been 1 of them!) has been lunch in the pub and a chat about TT's (amongst other things) so it is different.

If anyone feels that this is an issue and that they wouldn't be able to attend due to the 2 being too close then we could consider moving it back a couple of weeks to the 19th, but after my lack of activity on getting this organised I am concerned about messing people around too much.

So, is it to be the Sunday 5th or Sunday 19th September?

I think that we should set a deadline for getting this organised - This Sunday 29th, so that people have enough time to respond. Sunday night I'll check out the feedback and make a final date for it.

What is the general concencus?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Both of these meetings are so far lacking participation. So lets see if they go ahead first of all.


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

vlastan said:


> Both of these meetings are so far lacking participation. So lets see if they go ahead first of all.


Well, so far at the very least Moley & Bunny, Scotty & Kate look to be in the frame. I'll bring the other half too. Looks like Abi and Norm may make it (if I haven't frightened Norm off  ) so I don't see any reason why the meet won't go ahead. Damnit if it's just me and the wife I'll still be there! I will ask Scanvenger (Pete) if he can make it too. Of course, like I said, the more the merrier but I think that this and the Southend meet should be kept separate. That way there is potential for 2 TT meets in the Essex area instead of one.

I'm going to go down to the John Barleycorn and check it out soon. Thanks for all the suggestions Moley.

Do you think you can make it Nick?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Not sure yet.

Where is this place anyway?


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Matthew said:


> if I haven't frightened Norm off


Matthew, takes a lot to frighten me off  Just I know how hard it is to organise a meet and then for people to drop out, like I did last time can fully understand your comment. I'm a maybe @ the moment as I will be up to Alton Towers, travelling back Saturday so if all goes to plan I could come along to meet you all. :wink:

Norman


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

Nick - You can follow the link to it from Moley's post. It's not far from Harlow and the M11. Here's a couple of maps:

http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x ... srf&dn=609

http://www.thejohnbarleycorn.co.uk/images/largemap.gif

And the spiel from the site.......

"The main bar - dining area is extremely large and can cater for upwards of 100 covers. This room can be hired for both business and private functions. With it's close proximity to the M11 and a very large Car-Park it could be just the venue you've been looking for to host that special occasion.
From the bar you can enjoy a good selection of popular brand name beers and lagers plus a couple of Real Ales in the form of Greene King IPA and Old Speckled Hen. The menus are supported by a first class wine list which can be viewed below along with a sample menu".

Here is a sample menu:

http://www.thejohnbarleycorn.co.uk/images/largemenu.gif

It's making me hungry already, actually.

Bizarrely I just realised when looking at the pics that I've actually been here before for lunch - It was last summer, I believe. We had the usual pub lunch (Beer & a Sandwich) but it was nice, from memory. The extension bit does look a bit odd tacked on to an old pub but it was fine inside and pretty spacious.

What does everyone think?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

..and there's some great driving lanes around that part of Essex :wink:


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> ..and there's some great driving lanes around that part of Essex :wink:


Just in case someone fancies a burn up with a VW Beetle....


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Hi All.

Both Sunday dates are good for Bunny and I - fine with the venue as well.

Cheers.

Moley

P.S. My PC at home is still knackered, so I probably won't be posting much until fixed - hopefully sometime next week - bloody XP Service Pack 3 :x


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

How did you manage to get Service Pack 3? Service Pack 2 was just released.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Sorry SP2.

BTW, I can't make Sunday 12th - I forgot I'm off to Canada.

Moley


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Note, as I'm off line at the moment (well except here at an internet cafe or at the library), I won't be very contactable - so I'll PM Matthew with my home tel number.

Moley


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Reading this post, I can't make out which date it is being held on 5th or 19th while moley states he can't make the 12th.

I would like to go but can only make 5th.

So could someone please confirm the date?

Thanks Vic


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

ttvic said:


> Reading this post, I can't make out which date it is being held on 5th or 19th while moley states he can't make the 12th.
> 
> I would like to go but can only make 5th.
> 
> ...


Well, I have been travelling a lot and getting on-line to update has been tough. We've also been to-ing and fro-ing on dates to try and make sure everyone can attend.

I'm going to stick my neck out here and say that we'll hold this on Sunday 19th - If Moley is back from Canada. If not then we'll have to work something else out. I don't want to mess people around on dates so I will wait to hear from Moley before posting again.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Kate & I aren't around until after the 20th Sept but please carry on regardless of this. As some point someone will always be away so just plump for a date and go with it. :wink:


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Hi again,

I'm not sure whether I'll be back for the 19th - there's a chance I may have to zoom down to San Diego from Ottawa for another week 8)

I won't know until I return to work next Monday (I've had this week off  ).

Matthew, thanks for your efforts in co-ordinating this meet - it ain't easy is it?

I'll keep in touch.

Moley
from Brentwood Library


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

OK - I think that since Scotty & Kate and Moley & Bunny aren't around then we should hold it back a few weeks. I'd like to try and increase the number of people attending and I know that many are away. Much as I don't want to mess people around on the dates I think it's necessary in this instance. I can't do the 26th as it's my birthday and am out for lunch so I will tentatively pencil this in for Sunday 3rd October. I'm hoping that everyone can make this date.

Who's up for it?


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Bum! We're off to my Mums in Shropshire on the 3rd. Sorry.

The 10th & 17th Oct are free at the mo.

Moley


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I expect to be free on all of them as I try not to book myself up to far in advance!


----------

